
A tool for building command line app with golang - mkideal
https://github.com/mkideal/cli
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

